# Website 911



## Dr. Mercurious (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello there. It may be a bit gauche to introduce oneself via a cry for help, but I am afraid I'm at my wit's end and am in desperate need of advice.  My 'handle' is Dr. Mercurious, and I run a fur-friendly site called Conjoined Dreams which I am having some problems with.  

Allow me to start at the beginning.  Being clueless when it comes to programming, I have been using FrontPage. My previous hoster which supported FrontPage and FrontPage extensions, decided after FOUR years that my website was no longer suitable due to adult content (which it had possessed for the entire time).  My CURRENT provider is graciously allowing me space on his own server, but while he supports FrontPage he does not support the extensions, and has no plans on supporting the Vista version of same.  Which leads me to my current problem: the photo galleries  are broken.  Some of them are intact, but some of them don't display the thumbnails for viewing.  I've tried many a solution: I bought Dreamweaver CS3 (at a discount, please, I'm not made of cash) only to discover I needed Adobe Photoshot which even at a discount is prohibitively expensive; I've tried looking for some sort of thrid-party gallery program except they all want to do slideshows.

This all leads to me being here, hat in hand.  Can anyone suggest either a host that will accept adult content AND FrontPage as well as its Vista child, OR a way to get Dreamweaver to do photo galleries WITHOUT having to spend $600 on another program?


----------



## Pi (Oct 13, 2008)

You could grow out of using website crutches, or you could set up one of the zillions of photo gallery PHP/ASP/Perl/whatthefuckever scripts.


----------



## Dr. Mercurious (Oct 13, 2008)

Pi said:


> You could grow out of using website crutches, or you could set up one of the zillions of photo gallery PHP/ASP/Perl/whatthefuckever scripts.




As previously stated, my skills at computers are very limited.  I don't even know what a PHP is, let alone how to set up one.  Is there a place on the net I can referrence?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 13, 2008)

How to make web photo gallery search results at Google.com.

Tutorials are scattered all across the Internet for what you ask, ranging in skill levels from beginner to advanced.  If you're not sure your Web host has the features you need, such as PHP or Perl, ask them.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, as ArielMT said, and don't pay any attention to Pi. He hates everyone, and tends to go off for no reason. Asking for help like that doesn't deserve a backlash like he did.


----------



## Dr. Mercurious (Oct 13, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> How to make web photo gallery search results at Google.com.
> 
> Tutorials are scattered all across the Internet for what you ask, ranging in skill levels from beginner to advanced.  If you're not sure your Web host has the features you need, such as PHP or Perl, ask them.


Thanks for the link -- I shall be making good use of it.


----------



## Aden (Oct 13, 2008)

Dr. Mercurious said:


> OR a way to get Dreamweaver to do photo galleries WITHOUT having to spend $600 on another program?



Sorry, no idea how that can be done. Wish I could help more. :/


----------



## Runefox (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, you could work with your web host to install Gallery into your site, which would be the best plan. The other thing you could do is use Picasa to make a photo gallery for you - It does that pretty well, but it won't be dynamic.


----------



## Dr. Mercurious (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank everyone for the suggestions -- I have many more places to check now!  *bows*


----------

